# Hypomelanistic Boa Constrictor



## trendkill (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunlight:







Shade:






This guy is pretty neat.


----------



## craigryan (Dec 3, 2008)

That is a gorgeous Boa you have there Nicole. Congrats. Can i have just 1?


----------



## trendkill (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks!! I really wish you guys _could_ have a boa or two.


----------



## Colin (Dec 3, 2008)

thats awesome nicole.. love the colours on it


----------



## DDALDD (Dec 3, 2008)

Always love seeing your animals.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice indeed,how old,what size are they,thanx.


----------



## trendkill (Dec 3, 2008)

pythons73 said:


> Very nice indeed,how old,what size are they,thanx.



He was born in early 2007, so he's almost 2 years old. He is right at the 4.5 foot mark (1.37 meters). 

Thanks!


----------



## sholmes (Dec 3, 2008)

nice boa love the colour ! , if we could only have them here in oz dam dam


----------



## Hobbsy (Dec 3, 2008)

Beautiful Boa


----------



## Retic (Dec 3, 2008)

One of my favourite morphs of my favourite snake, beautiful.


----------



## iceman (Dec 3, 2008)

lovely boa you got there


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 3, 2008)

****drops to floor then quickly jumps up**** GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 3, 2008)

Show off 

Awesome snake.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 3, 2008)

Veeerrrryyyy Niiiice. . . quite jelous!
Love seeing your reptiles


----------



## trendkill (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## gman78 (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice Boa


----------



## Retic (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you, oh sorry yes I see what you mean


----------

